# Why is agmatine banned?



## zariph (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey

Why is agmatine banned in EU? Any new side effects that has been discovered or whats up?

Also which pump preworkouts/supps do you recommend?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I hadn't heard of this to be honest but it doesn't sound like you're missing out on much?

https://examine.com/supplements/agmatine/

Citrulline malate is probably the related supplement with most evidence of benefit:

https://muscleandstrengthpyramids.com/citrulline-malate/


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

zariph said:


> Hey
> 
> Why is agmatine banned in EU? Any new side effects that has been discovered or whats up?
> 
> Also which pump preworkouts/supps do you recommend?


 Agmatine sulfate was always hit and miss. Some responded for pump benefits and others got nothing.

Citrulline Malate and nitrates is what you need.


----------



## zariph (Jul 23, 2015)

Do you use bulk cit mal+nitrates or could you recommend a good pump pre`?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

zariph said:


> Do you use bulk cit mal+nitrates or could you recommend a good pump pre`?


 Bulk. Most pres are underdosed massively.


----------



## zariph (Jul 23, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Bulk. Most pres are underdosed massively.


 thx man


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Agmatine sulfate was always hit and miss. Some responded for pump benefits and others got nothing.
> 
> Citrulline Malate and nitrates is what you need.


 which nitrates? creatine nitrate? arginine nitrate?

as for citrulline, why citrulline malate instead of L-Citrulline?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

smallboy said:


> which nitrates? creatine nitrate? arginine nitrate?
> 
> as for citrulline, why citrulline malate instead of L-Citrulline?


 Creatine or arginine is most popular. I'd use arginine outta the two as arginine has been show to lower nitrate tolerance so it makes sense to use it over Creatine nitrate if you can source it.

I believe 1g Creatine nitrate is around 321mg nitrate while arginine is around 262mg.

You can use either I guess but studies have been done on Citrulline malate. The malic acid also has some endurance benefits.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

As above, I think the reason to go with citrulline malate is this is what the studies that have shown a potential benefit have used. More details and references here:

https://muscleandstrengthpyramids.com/citrulline-malate/


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

zariph said:


> Hey
> 
> Why is agmatine banned in EU? Any new side effects that has been discovered or whats up?
> 
> Also which pump preworkouts/supps do you recommend?


 The man trying to keep us down bro.


----------

